# Deep Joy



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Read the comments, seems he isn't a popular as he thinks he is.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If he didnt like the wages he got as a Miner then maybe he should have become a radio star. Same with footballers, Rock Stars etc etc. Only a tiny percentage of those who want to make it in those professions actually do and it pays big bucks. People in the UK are obsessed with celebrity so its no surprise then that they earn good money.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Old Terry was paid a little bit more, but he was so much more worth it IMHO.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah but that comes down to personal preference. Did Terry work any harder or more than Jeremy Vine? For the record I think Jeremy Vine is a bit of a tit really and the entire Radio 2 schedule is out of date, boring and all a bit "meh". What does Gary Liniker do as he gets paid a fortune compared to the rest of them? About £1.7m I think. Jeremy is on about £300+ or there abouts which when you get hammered for tax its not exactly a fortune. I presume they maybe make more in public appearances etc. The old conference and after dinner circuit is well paid. £20k etc for a short stint.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Terry was on 800k the pratt is on 700k


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Terry was on 800k the pratt is on 700k


Not according to this which is September 2020.

https://www.prolificnorth.co.uk/new...ealed-lineker-remains-highest-paid-star-while


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was going by the video.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Same list on the BBC site but who really knows?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-54160658

I think there was some outrage a few years back because of the gender pay gap inequality at the BBC and Jeremy took a pay cut.

I would still like to know why Gary Lineker is the best paid presenter though. All I have ever seen him do is open bags of crisps. :lol: Mind you i dont watch football so maybe its summat to do with that.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> People in the UK are obsessed with celebrity so its no surprise then that they earn good money.


I'm not sure they do earn it, by my understanding of the word. I think they're in the right place at the right time and are given a huge wodge for titillating the viewers.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The video won't play now. I gather it rubbishes JV? He was shown up when he went on holiday recently as the lady that took his place (Victoria Derbyshire?) was so much better and more professional. If he mentions his age one more time I will scream! Then there is the smirk that comes into his voice when the topic is beneath him. This will be caused by anything to do with animals or people who he considers to be lesser mortals than himself.
Radio 2 is becoming a joke. Zoe Ball in the morning drives me crazy with her obsession about celebrity. Then the, once wonderful, drivetime that Simon Mayo was so brilliant at presenting has dumbed down with Sarah Cox


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes a gentleman from Wales asked him if he thought he was worth the £700k he was paid, as Barry reminded me he took a pay cut to align himself with wimmins pay so less than that now, I'll give him a point for that, not sure I'd have done the same, to be honest.

As for other presenters, not many left who I can listen to, Mayo is one though as are Alex Lester, Blackburn, Norton, O'leary, walker, Davies, Gambo, Radcliffe, Charles, Grace, 


I had to look them up as I forgot some, oddly Ken Bruce wasn't listed, even though I can hear him on the kitchen radio.

As for the lady presenters, I can cope with Ball and Wylie, but not in their current slots, Tarbuck can be really good when she's sober. two I cannot stand at all in any way shape or form are that weird bugger on Sunday afternoon does show tunes before walker, and Feltz.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Where has Simon Mayo gone? I loved his drivetime show! I agree about Elaine Page and Vanessa Feltz  Ken Bruce is great and Steve Wright if I am in the right mood and can reach the volume control! Why is his show so much louder than all the rest?
I am resorting to local radio, which can be quite good, or Radio 4. Must get to grips with BBC Sounds. I used it in Spain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He be here he be https://planetradio.co.uk/greatest-hits/station/on-air/simon-mayo-drivetime/ we get it locally, might be on DAB..

I used to listen to John Dunn when I drove for a living, he sadly has gone now, the drive time shows have always been good til recently, I used to list to the JY prog, then arse face took over, not a great lover of commercial radio, but Greatest hits and Chris Evans are on my preset radio buttons.

As for Wrighty, I got onto him in the 80s and he's not changed a great deal, he is a bit Marmite though.


----------

